# Aquavista Panoramic 6 Foot Wall Aquarium



## solizaaron18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all my fellow fish buddies! 

I had a quick question on this specific tank. It's a 6 foot 25 gallon hang on the wall aquarium. I have done my research on this neat tank! I'm interested in getting one for my living room only if it's a quality aquarium. Does anyone know anything or have their own that they can tell me about? I wasn't sure which thread this would go in either lol but I thought I try this one. I mean this is such a cool aquarium! It has a little automatic feeder, lighting, duel filtration system, heater and this is all controlled by a touch screen pad on the side!! Here are some pics if any of you have no seen this cool looking aquarium! I was also wondering what type of fish will be bale to go in here? I really would like put 3 to 4 1" Red Belly Piranha but then again I think maybe 3 or 4 red belly pacu or silver dollar fish. Something that will get along with a lot of other little fish. I mean it is a 6 foot aquarium.:-D


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

neat looking tank for sure, I cant comment if its a good one or not but the stocklist you are wanting is will get way to big for a 25 gallon.


----------



## ERICVANCOUVER (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow!!!
Very nice, but my pleasure is to take care of my fish, not just look at them so it's not for me
How do you do water change?
It should be heavy, hope you got strong wall
6 foot and 25g, $1400
it should be narrow, how the side?

Eric


----------



## solizaaron18 (Apr 23, 2013)

To do water changes is from the top... that black frame comes off. They have that frame indifferent colors to match the room colors your tank is in but yeah the top comes off so you can do your water changes. It's mounted exactly like a flat screen t.v and with water its around 250 pounds. Here are the dimensions... 70.1, 23.6, 6 inches. It's narrow but the tank is just super cool!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Sadly you can't put much in there since its only 25 gallons. for that price why not get like a 250 gallon tank that you can put those fish into?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

djembekah said:


> Sadly you can't put much in there since its only 25 gallons. for that price why not get like a 250 gallon tank that you can put those fish into?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome to the forum!

It sounds gimmicky. That's not bad but 6"???? I'd go with something larger as well. If you can build it into the wall why not extend it out a bit into the room and create a 3 sided affair that also still goes back into he wall? Even a 6' x 12" would be twice the gallonage, allow more substrate surface, not tie you into a specific filtration and lighting system and avoid the centralized control system... The gimmicky stuff. Sort of the same reason I dislike buying a TV with built in components, one thing goes and the whole system is screwed as parts are unique.

Have a support built to look like the wall underneath the tank to make it look like a built in that comes out a bit.

Jeff.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with the others have said here.

While the tank is nice looking, it is not very practical as a working aquarium. 6ft long and only 25g makes the tank extremely narrow width wise, this is not suitable for any of the fish you have mentioned.

For the price of the tank, agree that you can buy an enormous 6ft long at least 125g tank for that new and equipment to go with it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the 6ft is coming from the entire length. I do not believe the tank itself is 6ft long. But including those fancy sides may make it 6ft long. If you have the space, take that same amount of money and get a larger tank.


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Boy everybody on this thread appears to be a crowd of ‘luddites’ who throws a wrench into the works. Say something helpful to our member solizaaron18. 
pop


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

pop said:


> Boy everybody on this thread appears to be a crowd of ‘luddites’ who throws a wrench into the works. Say something helpful to our member solizaaron18.
> pop


I think we did. 

I have a current case where my double convection self clean 30" wall oven with fancy touch control popped in a power bump. I am going to have a heck of a time getting a new controller board for it... replacement of the whole unit is not financially practical. 

Unique stuff creates unique and often expensive problems.

Jeff.


----------



## solizaaron18 (Apr 23, 2013)

No it's okay....you all have been very helpful! See the thing is i'm only 21 and I was looking for something unique to buy for my living room apartment and I saw this and was in awe but I have owned saltwater tanks before in my past till I met my girlfriend a year in a half ago lol so all my money seemed to be going else were besides my 14 gallon biocube I had set up in my room but it's okay now. I never owned a freshwater tank before so I thought hey, i'm sure it's less expensive to own one compared to a saltwater aquarium. I have never seen one of these setup anywhere either. I knew from the time I saw this aquarium that it actually might not work because of how thin it is....seems pretty mean to put fish in their that have no room to turn besides goldfish and other 1 inch fish.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely correct. That did look like a very interesting piece at first glance though.

Freshwater is certainly cheaper and I would suggest easier.... but I haven't done more than have a cursory look at a saltwater setup.

At one point I was going to do an inwall 42" tank but the location of the tank changed so it needed to be free standing. I now look at some of the hassles that even just doing that might create based on my experience thus far and I am glad that my first was not an in wall unit.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah, just for clarification because I can't resist, goldfish get much bigger than an inch.  Even fancy (fantail variety) goldifhs grow to 6 inches long or more, and those 'feeder'/comet goldfish you see in stores can grow to 18 inches or more.

For a tank like that you'd have to go with microfish, but those fish pretty much require live plants which would be very difficult to do in there, I'd think.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Another thing to consider, the apartment walls are no war near strong enough for a tank 
Mine can barely hold me/my husband's taxidermy and a flat screen tv(which we have choosen to put on a stand now).


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Microfish would be pretty neat in a tank like that. Or one betta might appreciate it since its shallow and long but one fish doesn't sound like something you're interested in 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

One must keep in mind the volume, which is 25 gallons, so only fish suitable for a 25g could go into this tank, regardless of its length. And that rules out everything except miniature fish. But keep in mind that in 6 feet of blue water you will not even see miniature fish. And this does not take into account the actual design, considering surface area and such things like those already mentioned.

This is an "aquarium" [and I use the word very loosely;-)] for someone interested in decor but having no interest in providing the best environment for fish. Something like that 6-foot high 20 gallon in another thread recently.

And before someone jumps down my throat, please don't think this is a snipe at the member, it is not, it is just plain fact. Keeping any animal, even fish, is a big responsibility to do it correctly for the benefit of the fish, which come first.

Byron.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

tell that to the guys on tanked..... show makes me rage


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

^

Even the commercials make me mad. They send the complete wrong message. 'Oh yeah, look at us on tv! It's TOTALLY okay to put this giant fish in this itty bitty tank!'

Fish Tank Kings is the same. They made a tank for the backstop of a baseball field...ugh. Surrounded by screaming people and getting pummeled with baseballs? Lovely.

/rant over


----------

